# أروع كتب في التبريد والتكييف للتحميل مجانا



## محمد Mi (21 مايو 2014)

كتب التبريد والتكييف
هذه أفضل مجموعة كتب pdf في التبريد والتكييف على الإطلاق وجدتها على الأنترنت
هذه المكتبة تحتوي على كثير من كتب التبريد والتكييف وكتب أخرى في جميع المجالات
بدون إطالة إليكم الروابط :

* كتب أساسيات التبريد وتكييف الهواء - Basics of refrigeration and air*

* تحميل كتب القياسات في التبريد والتكييف - Measurements in RAC*

* كتب أساسيات الحراريات والموائع - Basics of Refractories and Fluid*

* تحميل كتب أساسيات تقنية التبريد - Books Basics cooling technology *

* كتب أساسيات تقنية تكييف الهواء - Basics of air conditioning technology *

* كتب ورشة تقنية تكييف الهواء - Books of Workshop air conditioning *

* كتب الأساسيات الكهربائية للتبريد والتكييف - Basics Electrical of RAC *

* كتب الأساسيات الميكانيكية للتبريد والتكييف - Basics Mechanical of RAC *

* كتب نظم ومعدات التبريد والتكييف - Systems and equipment of RAC *

* كتب الرسم الفني في التبريد والتكييف - Technical Drawing in RAC *

* كتب أجهزة التبريد المنزلية - Domestic refrigeration equipment *

* كتب تكييف الهواء المركزي - Books of Central air conditioning *

* كتب مكيفات الهواء التبخيرية الصحراوية - Air conditioners evaporative desert*

* كتب مكيفات الهواء الشباكية - Books of Air conditioners windows*

* كتب مكيفات الهواء المجزاة أو المنفصلة - Books of Split Air conditioners*

* كتب مكيفات الهواء المدمجة - Books of Compact air conditioners*

* كتب تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في التبريد والتكييف - Computer applications in RAC*

* كتب صيانة أنظمة التبريد والتكييف - Maintenance of RAC systems*

* كتب الأثر البيئي لوسائط التبريد والتكييف - impact of Refrigerant Compounds
*

التبريد والتكييف

مكتبة البخاري

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
​


----------



## romancaman (24 مايو 2014)

شكرا على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةسمير (21 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------

